# Sample Excel Sales Data



## HectorHector1970 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi,
I downloaded from Microsoft some sample sales data to use with the Mr Excel books.
Its about 500 lines. I don't think its all whats used in the book. 
Is there some standard set of data provided by Microsoft that these type of books use or is there somewhere on this site where sample data is provided to work through the problems.
Thanks
Hector


----------



## starl (Sep 22, 2005)

Which MrExcel book do you need files for? Microsoft would not have data for MrExcel books.


----------

